# Cyclops Mountain GTP



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is one of my trio of Cyclops Mountain Jayapura GTPs. These are a particularly beautiful locale and have a vivid blue vertebral stripe and ae also known for becoming totally blue.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 13, 2012)

There's no photo?

- - - Updated - - -

Very pretty, I like that a lot.

Why is it called a Cyclops though?
I was expecting some sort of deformity lol.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 13, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> There's no photo?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Cyclops is a local. Not a deformity lol.
Boa stunning chondro. Can we get some pictures of the other two?


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

LOL, yes Cyclops Mountain is the locality. 
I will try and get some shots of the others later.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is one of the other 2 but unfortunately I took the photo with my Tablet and it doesnt show the intensity of the yellow.




caliherp said:


> Cyclops is a local. Not a deformity lol.
> Boa stunning chondro. Can we get some pictures of the other two?



- - - Updated - - -

Heres one of the others.


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice. How can you be sure it's in fact from that local?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 13, 2012)

nice ash. i can now understand why you packed up and moved


----------



## Stuart (Sep 13, 2012)

Those are gorgeous mate, congrats!


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

The parents of the animals were collected from Cyclops Mountain indirectly by the breeder I got these from. There is no doubt about the origin. 



Jason said:


> Very nice. How can you be sure it's in fact from that local?



- - - Updated - - -

Yes it was hard leaving friends and family but the positives far outweigh the negatives 



Ozzie Python said:


> nice ash. i can now understand why you packed up and moved


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2012)

To be honest I only just realized you moved over seas. I thought you were still in Australia hence my curiosity.


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

Ah right, it is kind of strange when someome in Australia sticks a definite locale tag to a Green 



Jason said:


> To be honest I only just realized you moved over seas. I thought you were still in Australia hence my curiosity.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 14, 2012)

Boa how long ago did you move from Australia? It looks like your going nuts over exotics. I bet you wallet hates you.how old is that neo?


----------

